# Keyboard loses response



## mk (Nov 24, 2010)

For some time I observe a problem with my keyboard - at no reason it stops working. No buttons works. I'm left only with mouse but no scroll to switch my desktops. I use fluxbox so I manage to switch them from the slit. On one of my desktops VirtualBox is running - XP with guest additions. When keyboard stop working I walk through all desktops, got in VB window - kb works there no problems, get out and see something strange. If I type a letter in existing xterm, the letter is capital so pressing few times shift cancels that effect; no indications from keyboard lights for capslock on. There is times when alf+ctrl+Fn and then ctl+F9 bring back my keyboard. I checked the logs of xorg and didn't notice any errors (EE). I suspect that is guest additions fault, previously  noticed similar behavior on xp as host and FreeBSD as guest and additions installed. In that case if I make key combination its effect was canceled but buttons alone work.

Now.. what configuration and log files would like to see?



```
FreeBSD host 8.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p1 #0: Sat Nov 13 22:06:14 UTC 2010     
host:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GCONRES  i386
```

P.S.Note to DD - CODE tags doesn't work for me in this post ?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2010)

mk said:
			
		

> If I type a letter in existing xterm, the letter is capital so pressing few times shift cancels that effect; no indications from keyboard lights for capslock on.


This sounds like StickyKeys.

http://www.microsoft.com/enable/training/windowsxp/stickykeys.aspx


----------



## mk (Nov 24, 2010)

StickyKeys are disabled in XP inside VB.


----------



## mk (Nov 24, 2010)

So.. any other ideas ?


----------



## mk (Jan 28, 2011)

Few hours ago it did the same thing. I decide to open the keyboard for cleaning. I encourage every one to do regular keyboard cleaning activities.


----------



## rusty (Jan 28, 2011)

Haha, that makes me imagine your keyboard looking like the internals of these pc's http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/26/ventblockers_2/


----------



## mk (Jan 28, 2011)

Exactly!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 29, 2011)

So it *was* sticky keys ...


----------



## mk (Jan 29, 2011)

No..it wasn't. The problem reappears again. I begin to think that some app is messing my kb. No errors on console.


----------

